

Boston Uber driver is accused in rape, kidnapping of customer - coralreef
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2014/12/17/uber-driver-accused-rape-kidnapping-customer/KYnOQczKFqggfbnri2FpGL/story.html

======
coralreef
I really don't understand why a person who knows their being tracked, knows
their leaving a paper trail - still goes ahead and does something stupid like
that.

~~~
toomuchtodo
People are irrational constantly.

